# Fertilizer and Rain



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

I fertilized last night and then we got TONS of rain. Will that affect the fertilizer at all in a BAD way?


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Two things will happen in my experience. One, if it is slow release, it will release more quickly. Prepare to start mowing a lot. Two, you may get runoff and wash some of it away. Good luck.

Tate


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

I always fertilize prior to rain fall. You will be okay. But like tate said you may be mowing more. But you will be able to set your mower at a high cutting setting also...


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rain after fertilizing is exactly what you want to happen....gets the nitrogen into the soil where plants can use it rather than evaporate. Its a very good thing.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*RAIN*



Meadowlark said:


> Rain after fertilizing is exactly what you want to happen....gets the nitrogen into the soil where plants can use it rather than evaporate. Its a very good thing.


 Rain is what you want!!!!!!! No rain and nothing Happens.Except the N2 slowly goes away....CVA34 Too much is better than!!! NONE


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Now is a good time to put fertilizer, turf builder, or even ortho, or spectricide bug granules on your lawn. With scattered rain showers in the forcast, and the temp being slightly lower because of the rain, NOW is the time...


----------

